# Couple Rain Outs from this Spring



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Here is a little footage we got off of a GoPro this spring..Should help get you ready for this fall!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice video...drop the music Shane haha.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris Hustad said:


> Nice video...drop the music Shane haha.


That was some good footage, but the music reminds me of some 70's porn.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

is porn isn't it!!!


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

haha yea the music selection was a little poor on the editing software i bought and I didn't have any good music downloaded on the computer I was making it on


----------

